# Nissan GPS



## woodpile39 (Feb 12, 2008)

We have a 04 Nissan. We purchased a 07 Navigation System to update. I followed the loading instruction that included removal of original nav system disc.. I placed the new Program CD-ROM in the unit. The disc would only carry the reprograming so far and an error display appeared. I allowed the unit, based on the Zerin's recommendation, to play for 3 hours with the ignition on. The instructions say that it only takes 3 min.. I never saw a message to replace disc.. I ask for and received another CDROM. The same thing happened. We took it to the local Nissan dealer. They could not help us and sucked up a lot of our time before telling us that for $1800.00 they would remove and send the unit off for repair. I think I can access the unit with a little effort. I was told that the unit might have a reset button that needed resetting. Any ideas on how to resolve this problem would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, now you know why I didn't buy the $1800 built-in for my 350-Z, but rather went for the TomTom 720. It sits right in the little glovebox that you get without the Nav system perfectly, and I can take it to other cars. I can also update it painlessly. 

For the price of repairing the internal GPS, I think I'd just turn it off and go for an aftermarket model.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi woodpile39 - welcome to TSG. 

If I were you, I'd squawk a bit louder to Nissan. Was the GPS system working normally before you tried to upgrade it? 

Have you hit any automotive repair forums online? I'm sure there's got to be some information out there on how to access it. I'm like you - I'd be trying to fix it too.

I'll see if I can find any good Nissan forums for you - good luck.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Here are two links I found that might help:

Automotive Helper (they also have a Nissan Radio & GPS Subforum)

Nissan Wiring Diagrams

Hope that helps!


----------



## woodpile39 (Feb 12, 2008)

you are so right


----------



## woodpile39 (Feb 12, 2008)

thank you...I will try a Nissan Forum


----------



## woodpile39 (Feb 12, 2008)

It was working fine before I tried the upgrade. I think you are right about squawking.....I am going to put my wife work. thanks for the tip


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I know one thing, I own a Nissan Sentra at present, and will never own another Nissan again, what a piece of junk. I do a lot of my own repairs, and when you see how flimsily engineered they are, makes you wonder how they get off the sales lot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've owned a number of them over the years, and I've had excellent luck with them. My daughter drove her Sentra over 200,000 miles before it finally died.


----------

